# Which one? (laptop)



## inapickle (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello. I have two choices for a laptop and don't know which to choose. Maybe neither one is any good but could you please tell me which is the better of the two? Thanks alot.

#1 Vostro 1000, AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-53 (1.7GHz/512KB) 
15.4 inch Wide Screen XGA LCD Vostro 1000 
1GB, DDR2, 533MHZ 2 Dimm 
Integrated ATI Radeon X1150 Graphics, for Vostro 1000 
120G 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive 
Genuine Windows Vista Home Basic 
Google Small Biz Home Page Internet Portal 
Image Restore,Vista,Dell OptiPlex,Precision and Latitude 
Dell Support 3.4 


Adobe Reader 8.1
8X DVD+/-RW with double-layer DVD+R write capability, with Cyberlink Power DVD 
Integrated Audio 2.0
Dell Wireless 1390 802.11g Mini Card 

29 WHr 4-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery , for Insiron 1000 
Microsoft Works 8.5 - English $ 
Warranty Support,Initial Year 

Type 7 Contract - Mail-In Service, 24x7 Technical Support, Initial Year 
Dell Hardware Warranty Plus Return To Depot, Initial Year 


VOSTRO,Datasafe 10GB,1YR(Incl w/price) 
PC Tune-up, 1 Year (For English OS only) 
DellNetwork Assistant 1.7
1YR AUT. PC TUNE UP,VOSTRO






#2 Vostro 1000, Mobile AMD Sempron 3600+ Processor (2.0GHz 512K) $449.00 
15.4 inch Wide Screen XGA LCD Vostro 1000 
1GB, DDR2, 533MHZ 2 Dimm 
Integrated ATI Radeon X1150 Graphics, for Vostro 1000 
120G 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive 
Genuine Windows Vista Home Basic 

Image Restore,Vista,Dell OptiPlex,Precision and Latitude 
Dell Support 3.4 


1 410-1100 Adobe Reader 8.1 
8X DVD+/-RW with double-layer DVD+R write capability, with Cyberlink Power DVD 
Integrated Audio 2.0 
Dell Wireless 1390 802.11g Mini Card 

29 WHr 4-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery , for Insiron 1000 
Microsoft Works 8.5 - English 
Warranty Support,Initial Year 

Type 7 Contract - Mail-In Service, 24x7 Technical Support, Initial Year 
Dell Hardware Warranty Plus Return To Depot, Initial Year 

Dell DataSafe Online, 10GB for1 Year, for Dell Vostro 
VOSTRO,Datasafe 10GB,1YR(Incl w/price) 
PC Tune-up, 1 Year (For English OS only) 
DellNetwork Assistant 1.7 
1YR AUT. PC TUNE UP,VOSTRO


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

There are hardly any bad computers and, unless you are overclocking for gaming, you won't need a super-duper machine.
I would take the first one because of the Athlon processor. However, whatever you choose, try to get Windows XP installed instead of Vista Home. The Home has almost none of the gadgets that MS promotes Vista for, but is a hell of a lot slower than XP and not functionally better at all. Deactivate also Google, unless you do not mind them to have all the data that you keep on your machine.


----------

